# Day One - Zebra,Convicts and paniculatus



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

OK, so all this talk about cichlids destroying plants I just had to do a test.
Here is my 30 Gallon with regular florescent lighting and the test specimen - paniculatus. If all goes well I will add another and see what happens. Had to try it.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Let us know how it goes mine ate all my plants or ripped them up. Also you might want to add some small caves to that tank.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

After one week it has become apparent that my cichlids are interested in the plant but only when I am not looking. I am yet to see them eat it but there are holes popping up everytime I look away. LOL. I think the plant is going to survive but barely. Think it may go to a good home b4 they kill it! Was a fun experiment. I really enjoy this plant...Too bad they like it so much themselves!


----------

